# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 2.7T Complete Front Control Arm Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure where your Audi is headed when you cut the wheel? Creaking bushings and loose ball joints can turn your sport sedan into a groaning wanderer in as few as 50,000 miles.

If you're tired of noisy suspension bushings and vague steering, take the loud and loose out of your suspension with a new front control arm kit. Complete assembly includes tie rod ends and all installation hardware.

A single source suspension solution.


*Control It*

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

